# hunger or comfort sucking in a almost 4 week old



## seafox (Dec 2, 2006)

So my DS seems to want breast every two hours, sometimes every 90min, and once a day at least every 60min. He can nurse for 20-40min each time. I didn't think this was particularly concerning although in the evenings he sometimes gets fussy at the breast, sucking to get let down and then spitting it out, crying, etc. Eventually I get him latched on okay and he sucks himself to sleep and then sleeps for a short stint (tonite was a 1 hour nap) but wakes up rooting/crying soon after.

He's gaining well, 9 and a 1/2 I think so far from 7 1/2 at birth, etc. So no issues there. Its just I was at a postpartum group today and the midwife seemed to think every ~3 hours was more 'normal' for his age. She attributed the issue to me continuing to block feed when I don't need to anymore (totally could be it, I was super engorged for a while, he was having green stools, so I did one breast every 3-4 hours and just haven't stopped)

so she seemed to think if I switched to the other breast DS might get more full, etc. So I tried that today, but still on this very-frequent schedule and still in the evenings getting that fussy period where he wants breast, doesn't want it, very confusing.

so I fed him at 530, both breasts, for like 20min. He's awake now at 730, wanting more breast. I give him a pinky finger for awhile, only satisfying for a minute or two and then crying. So I give breast, he does suck down for a while and then seems to get rather lazy? nibbles, sucks a bit, I can hear the actual swallowing and its not too frequent.

do I just have a LO that likes to eat often, but not that much at once? what is going on when he wants breast but then cries after let-down and fusses for a while before a successful feed? (at least once a day this happens)

my let down on one breast can be 'powerful' I suppose, but other times he handles it fine, so I don't get why one time a day it upsets him. Today it was after he had just ate, at 4:30, wanted breast again at 5:30, and that was the fussy time. Then now at 730 again, latched on to the powerful breast fine.

is it possible one of those times (the 530, maybe) he does just want to comfort suck? and he's hungry now at 730 because the crying/fussing/issues at 530 resulted in a lot of energy spent and probably not all that much eating?

not a huge deal I know, but the midwife surprised me with her surprise that I was still feeding every 2 hours or less no matter what. I suppose another day of both breasts each feed might result finally in some longer stretches, I hope so, but am also worried about the hindmilk/foremilk issue coming back I guess.

thoughts? the PP group sometimes has a lactation consultant, but she wasn't there today. Maybe next week tho and Ill inundate her w/ the same questions!


----------



## seafox (Dec 2, 2006)

heh, tried at this feeding to do both breasts, so removed him after 10min from the left one, and he's too sleepy to want the other! I guess tho this does show that before the last 10min of each feed on the same breast he wasn't getting/trying for much milk.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Totally and completely normal. Dd didn't go more than 2 hours while awake until after 2yrs old.

-Angela


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like a normal 4 week old to me









You might have overactive let down which would explain him being upset and spitting out the let down and then settling in after. I say just keep blockfeeding and following his cues.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

The frequency is normal.

In addition to the block feeding, you may try latching him on and removing him to allow letdown to happen into a towel and relatching him.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Having nursed 3 babies, for many years combined, I would think it more unusual for your very young baby to nurse less frequently than you described. In my mind, for a newborn, I don't distinguish between hunger and comfort nursing. If the baby seems to want to nurse (whatever his "reason"), at four weeks old, I nurse him.


----------



## seafox (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
The frequency is normal.

In addition to the block feeding, you may try latching him on and removing him to allow letdown to happen into a towel and relatching him.

I do this w/ the left breast (the sprayer) sometimes, it does help.

sometimes he is just gassy and that's why he spits it out, but sometimes I think he wants actually more milk and I should switch to the other breast - but its hard to differentiate which type of cry it is!

I did stop the block feeding last night and he did seem to go a bit further between feedings, not a lot, but more like 2 hours sometimes 2.5, rather than 2 hours and often less. So Ill stick maybe w/ that for a while. I might have only needed to block feed that first week when I was WAY over supplied.


----------



## rlmueller (May 22, 2009)

I am not as crunchy as some and I know more now than I did six years ago with my first. Up until 1 month old I did not limit any boob time whatsoever. After that I worked a bit to stretch it to two hours. I think he went 3 hours by the time he was 6 months or so and he was a long sleeper too. Point is--do nothing to limit in these early weeks. Tiny tummies, growing babies...Believe me...they'll be in Kindergarten (or that age if home/coop schooling) before you know it







.


----------



## seafox (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, I didn't mean to give the impression that I'd limit it at all, it was just that the midwife's reaction that concerned me, I do want to make sure he is getting enough milk at each feeding, etc. and if that stretches them longer, fine, if not, I don't have an issue with it. I am lucky that my husband only works 2-3 days a week and mostly at home so I can keep my son on the boob all day and get food fetched for me if need be









I just didn't want to keep block feeding if it wasn't needed - I think I have trouble figuring out what is an 'empty' breast, though I think I have a better idea now. So when he empties one I had been just keeping him on, and he was sucking but not swallowing much. Now I take him off and sometimes he takes the other boob, sometimes not. When he does take the other one he does seem to go a bit longer between the next feeding, so that makes some sense.

two hours I think is not abnormal, it was just that was the longest, it was the hour long or 90min breaks that seemed odd, especially since those were the difficult ones (popping off, on, crying, etc) so I was just wondering if those were because he wanted more/less milk or comfort sucking or what!

though every time I think I've figured something out he goes and changes on me


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

At 4 weeks my DS was still attached to the breast constantly. I'd get 15-20 minutes between feedings. Now at almost 11 months he is going 2-3 hours between feedings. Granted, he is a chunk and has always been in the 90-95th %ile.

Every baby is different, your baby will let you know what he needs. I have honestly never heard of a 4 week old going 3 hours between feedings. And scheduling such a young baby can be dangerous to your supply. Just ignore your midwife and follow your instincts mama.


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

My 13 month old still nurses hourly, and rarely goes more then 2 hours (although if i am not around she hapily goes for 5 or more hours) When she was a newborn she was nuts, like seriously i rarely had her off the breast for an hour in a 24hour period.

It is totally normal, and it does get easier. At this age there is no difference between want and need, when they want to they need to when they need to they want to







Good luck you are doing great.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Honestly I'd ignore the midwife and just follow baby's lead! If it's not broken, why fix it? Baby was gaining well and you guys were happy doing what you were doing! Feeding when baby asks to nurse is the way to go









And, congratulations for your baby!







:


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

At that age my DD was eating anywhere from every 20 minutes to every 3 hours, usually every hour. Most days we'd have 15-20 feedings a day. Do what works for you and your baby, not what everyone else thinks should work.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
At that age my DD was eating anywhere from every 20 minutes to every 3 hours, usually every hour. Most days we'd have 15-20 feedings a day. Do what works for you and your baby, not what everyone else thinks should work.









:


----------

